
Apple Will Fight 'Right to Repair' Legislation - sinak
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/source-apple-will-fight-right-to-repair-legislation
======
Neliquat
I have serious concerns with the new walled gardens of information and access
to my own device. Its not just Apple et al., Tesla is fighting this, and
disallows access to repair documents. Unfixable cars are not the future, and
sure as hell not ecologically sound. But fanboys seem to just say "omg look at
the tech" and ignore that it is counterproductive to their stated goals.

------
sschueller
In an ideal world people would stop buying apple products until they change
their stance on this.

